# [GAME][FREE + NO ADS] Multiplayer Snake: Ian The Snake



## Ianfire (May 11, 2014)

*DOWNLOAD:*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ianthesnake































A simple and colorful Snake-like game.
Challenge yourself and your friends, or cooperate with them to obtain new records!

Features:
- *Multiplayer* mode via Bluetooth, up to 4 players (guaranteed fun!)
- *vs CPU *mode, challenge your own smartphone!
- Online *Leaderboard* and *Achievements*
- 8 difficulty level
- 4 Classic mazes (more incoming soon)
- Customize your snake choosing it's colors

For bug reporting or suggestions, please feel free to send me an e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Ianfire (May 11, 2014)

- new mode added: vs CPU

Challenge your own smartphone!


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

thank you for not abusing the word 'free' by employing it in the classical sense: without any costs.

both expectation of financial payment or web ads are the opposite of free.

I hope this will play nicely on amazon Fire TV


----------

